# Donor Raymond Forklift - EV Project Kick-off



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Mission Statement.
I am looking to pull useful components out of a Raymond Forklift for an Electric Vehicle Conversion.

Back Story about forklift.
Was told it lost a control board and was pushed aside. Assuming all useful components are functional.

Intermediate Goal
Build Proof of Concept EV to gain practice and commute to work (2 miles each way.) 
Min Range	25 miles
Min Speed 50 mph
Voltage 48 - 84 DC
Amp Unknown (400+ ?)
Donor Vehicle	Varied based on ability of Forklift equipment

End Goal (Completely new project)
Use the skills from this project to build a true EV. 85 mph sustained (Utah Freeway Speeds). 100 mile range. Donor Vehicle Mazda RX8. Quicker than stock. Probably AC & Lipo.

---

Donor Forklift specs I can find...
Model 537-CRS30T
Capacity	3000 lbs
Battery Volts	48 volt
No: 24-125-13-493AHL-B
Amp Hr. Capacity: 750 AH
Truck Weight without Battery	10,225 lbs
Truck weight with Battery	13,625 lbs

Motors (Raymond Specific) 
579-273	Motor, DC Aux RayBuilt
579-274	Motor, DC Lift RayBuilt
579-275	Motor, DC Drive RayBuilt

---

Can you help me?
What components should I take from this forklift? I cannot find the motor specs anywhere. I have pictures & can get dimensions.

What I am planning to take...
Drive Motor
Lift Motor
Controller
Throttle
Batteries

Thank you for reading to this point! I would love any comments you may have


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

1 - Forklift
2 - Motor Bay
3 - Drive Motor
4 - Hydro Lift Motor
5 - Junction Box


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi 
Those look amazingly clean and new bits!

If you have the complete machine you can sell 
The batteries - no use whatsoever in an EV - but worth money
The mast and forks - farmers here put them on the back of tractors
The Body - it will be heavy and worth a bit as scrap

Motors - the drive motor is most useful 
Measure it - 9 inches diameter or 11 inches is good - read the thread about re-using a forklift motor

You will want all of the contactors heavy wire and connectors - you will be able to use most of them

Also keep the throttle and anything else that looks useful

Voltage 84v will probably NOT give you 50 mph - think in terms of 144v minimum


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> Those look amazingly clean and new bits!
> ...
> Voltage 84v will probably NOT give you 50 mph - think in terms of 144v minimum


Thank you for the quick reply! Not 50 mph? Sad...My road is only 40 mph. Is that possible?

I don't get the whole forklift, only what I can use. It's at work and I shouldn't sell it off for money. Anything that would help my project is fair game, tho. 

With that said, parts worth taking. Would I be able to use the controller or am I better off buying an EV specific one? Also any idea on motor specs like amperage? Its 48 volt, and I've heard that doubling the voltage is usually safe. I will bring a tape tomorrow to get dimensions of the drive motor. Anything I can learn by looking at it besides diameter and length?

A list of components needed. From the ForkenSwift Project. 
Available From Forklift
Motor
Controller
Throttle or Potentiometer
Contactors
Emergency Kill Switch
High voltage cabling & lugs

Other Items Needed
Batteries
Adapter Plate
Donor Vehicle
DC/DC converter
Instrumentation
Mounting Hardware

Is this a realistic list?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice one, I have picked parts of a similar truck.

see post 2233 and further:
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...orklift-motor-and-choosing-good-7598p224.html

nice sepex motor (9inch , 13 inch long) tapered axle on drive end, I use the flat axle on the other end (where the brake is on) in a boat.




























the pump motor is nice and big too, with a continuous duty, driven by a Curtis 1204-503 48V/100A controller in 'my' truck.
I can't find pictures of it atm.

Battery 750Ah? 48V nice for a boat or off grid energy storage.
These trucks are scrapped also because the control levers (joystick) aren't produced anymore.

lot's of good cables also. truck itself is very heavy.

Oh and motor comes off easy just remove the small bolts on the flange and lift with another forklift, it's stuck on the drive unit by the sealer compound in between, you can see the blue stuff on this photo:










I also took the dc motor used for steering the truck, it has a nice gearbox on it and I was able to sell it for 250 euro's!
[edit] i don't see the steering motor, this one might bee hydraulic?


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Get a good look at the motor

Look at - take photos of the brushes - you want there to be four pairs of brushes

Look at the stator windings - big rectangular pieces of copper is GOOD

Thin wire is BAD - that would be a Sep Ex motor - very few controllers available

My motor is 11 inch and 48v and 10 Kw - weighs 102 Kg

In the forklift it was 200 Amps and 48 v

In the Device it is 1200 Amps and 340v - only for a short period ! - a wee bit more than "doubling"

In the Device with 144v I could do over 110Kph - went I went down to 130v the most I could do was 95 Kph 

Because you will need more volts to get your rpm's up the controller in the forklift is probably useless - probably only good for 48v

There is the Paul & Sabrina controller - this comes as a kit - I learned a ton by building mine myself
The first one is good for 144v
The later one is good for 400v

If the motor is a Sep Ex - then you will need a different controller

What is going to happen to the Forklift after you have gone over it?
If your company is going to scrap it then take everything that you MAY be able to use

All of the wiring
All of the electronics, connectors, cables, relays
None of that will be any value to the scrapper but could save you a fortune
Take both motors - the pump motor could be good for a lawn tractor or motorbike

Your list is a good start


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

boekel said:


> Nice one, I have picked parts of a similar truck.
> ...
> nice sepex motor (9inch , 13 inch long) tapered axle on drive end, I use the flat axle on the other end (where the brake is on) in a boat.
> ...
> ...


Boekel. Thank you for your reply. Just checked the forklift plate. "6 HR 930 Amp." Not sure that that means. I hadn't thought of off grid storage yet. Been contemplating solar at our home.

Drive Motor. How fast can I spin this thing? Up to 5000 rpm? Do you know what an estimated max power would be? Thank you for the link and photos. Glad I am not the only one on a budget trying to take components from a forklift!

[Moderators. Any Idea where my response to Duncan went? I responded last night. Had hyperlinks and everything.]


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Duncan said:


> Hi
> Those look amazingly clean and new bits!
> ...
> Voltage 84v will probably NOT give you 50 mph - think in terms of 144v minimum


Duncan. Thank you for your quick reply last night! I replied last night and said a Moderator needs to approve it. Don't know where it went. I'll see what I can remember. 

Not 50 mph? Sad. My road only 40. Is that achievable? Do you know if a 48 volt can take 144? I've heard double the rated voltage is usually okay. Triple sounds extreme to me. Seems I will need to build/buy a specific battery system for this.

There is a component list from ForkenSwift. This is what I am hoping to take from this donor.
Drive Motor
Contactors & Heavy Cables
Throttle or Potentiometer
Emergency Kill Switch 
Battery Connector
Controller
Maybe a Shunt
Maybe a couple battery cells for bench purposes

Is this list realistic? Any ideas on how to find specs on this motor?


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Boekel. You were right. 9.25 inch diameter and 13 inches long. Can I estimate using the size difference to say a Warp9? 
Warp9 (20" long) and Forklift (13" long) = 65%

In other words. Can ASSUME 50% of the performance of a Warp9? 

NetGain Overview Specs

Or am I crazy?


----------



## boekel (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know, keep in mind it is a Sepex motor, so you need a Sepex controller.


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

boekel said:


> I don't know, keep in mind it is a Sepex motor, so you need a Sepex controller.


Which I am struggling to find @ 72 volt. (50mph @ 48v = 180 amps vs @ 72v = 118 amps)

This guy used dual contollers.
The PWM Field Controller Is Installed

8 months later...bought he a series motor.  Doesn't help me.


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Update. I have pulled all three motors, the large wiring, current limiters (multiple from 100-450), a couple 300 amp contractors, and other misc parts.

One motor didn't run due to a spring washer being stuck under the brushes. [Seen in the first photo] (Actually melted my undersized temp wiring  ) I have a 48 volt 60 amp basic PWM Motor controller from testing other projects. Also using RC Lipo packs for bench testing.

I now have a donor vehicle! 1990s Yamaha Blaster. [2nd Photo] the double brushed 15" motor is too wide to fit the frame unless I ran a 90 degree gear reduction box, which I do not want to do. That means I get to fit a sprocket to the 7 inch diameter and 10 inch long motor. [3rd & 4th photos]

I plan on using Nissan Leaf batteries to get to 72 volts. And unsure about amperage yet.


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Here lies the problem. I have not done any calculations for a 4 wheeler. All of the info I figured was based on cars regarding frontal area and friction stuff. I do not know what to expect with this 4 wheeler. My goal is 40 mph without the gearbox, and commuting to work. 

*Does anyone know a ballpark power output for a hydraulic pump motor about 7" dia by 10 inch long?*

The other unknown is what controller to buy. I was going to go 1000w+ for my car, but this being a 4 wheeler...I was thinking less than 300 amps.

*What amperage do you think will still let me be sporty at 72 volt?*

Last but not least. is trying to find a coupler. This motor uses a shaft with an oblong groove machined into it. [1st photo]. The included adapter is secured by a stamped thin washer that is bolted into the shaft, that clearly cannot take the torque I hope to put out. [2nd Photo]

*Any ideas on getting this motor to work with a sprocket?*

Thank you in advance everyone! I really appreciate any input that can be shared


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

I posted a picture of my gear ratio calculator/comparo tool. Using 6th gear as the reference, I am trying to ballpark power needs and performance expectations. Back of the napkin says I need at least double the stock 17 hp. Meaning Target of 35 hp. -> 47 kw @ 72 amps -> 650 amps.

Either I need additional gear reduction or a lot more power than I thought. I already figured smaller tires (15%) and a shorter sprockets (25%).


----------



## RndmGuy06 (Jun 14, 2017)

Nissan Leaf Battery info found here.
Nissan Leaf Battery Info

I would like 72 volts -> 10 modules @ 60 amp hr. Calc's show 25 mile range at 45 mph. That passes the gut check.


----------



## spencenielson10 (8 mo ago)

boekel said:


> Nice one, I have picked parts of a similar truck.
> 
> see post 2233 and further:
> Using a forklift motor, and choosing a good one
> ...


Could you tell me what motor controller you used for your boat?


----------

